

Gitorious.org is dead, long live Gitorious.org - cnst

From: Rolf Bjaanes &lt;rolf@gitorious.org&gt;<p>Subject: Gitorious.org is dead, long live Gitorious.org<p>Date: Thu, 16 Apr 2015 08:14:46 +0000<p>Hi cnst,<p>I’m Rolf Bjaanes, CEO of Gitorious, and you are receiving this email because you have a user on gitorious.org.<p>As you may know, Gitorious was acquired by GitLab [1] about a month ago, and we announced that Gitorious.org would be shutting down at the end of May, 2015.<p>After the announcement we talked to the Archive Team [2] about how to preserve Gitorious.org and its data for the future. A member of the Archive Team graciously offered to host gitorious.org as a read-only archive on Gitorious.org and GitLab agreed to allow to use the Gitorious.org domain name for this.<p>This is a huge benefit to anyone depending on gitorious.org as repositories will remain available at the same location. Cloning and fetching will continue to work as well. Projects you may depend on will stay around even if it isn’t moved to GitLab.<p>In order to build the archive we need to make Gitorious.org read-only prior to the shutdown date. This ensures that no new data is coming in while we are migrating. Pushing changes and creating new repositories will therefore stop working from the 15th of May, 2015.<p>…<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;03&#x2F;gitlab-acquires-gitorious&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archiveteam.org&#x2F;<p>…<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9138419<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;snippets&#x2F;4413
======
cnst
I have to say, this is a very impressive and refreshing state of affairs!

Compare it to identi.ca, which one day decided to completely remove everyone’s
accounts, even without being acquired!

P.S. Gitorious at one point was the official place for the unofficial FreeBSD
repository and many clones.

